# Mesquite from.....Jerry (in Tucson)



## Tom Smart (Feb 14, 2019)

In an earlier thread about a mesquite hollow form I was working with a piece of wood from @barry richardson, @Nubsnstubs gave @Tony a chance to have piece of velvet mesquite. Tony slept on the offer and after a “respectful” period of time I graciously said I would take it off of Jerry’s hands. In others words, I butt in and groveled. For the price of a large flat rate box Jerry sent me this great hunk o wood. Thanks very much, Jerry! And Tony I hope you are jealous.

Now I just need Barry to come out here and show how me how to work his magic on it.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 14, 2019)

Nice chunk! just do the same as you did the last one and you cant go wrong


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 14, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> Nice chunk! just do the same as you did the last one and you cant go wrong


It's easy for you, Barry, you have all these cool abstract frogs and lizards and swamp lily things banging around in your head. Stuff in my head is just square or round.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Tony (Feb 14, 2019)

Nice grab Tom, I'm sure you'll do it justice!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 14, 2019)

Nice just chuck it up and spin it, the wood will tell you what it wants to be.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 14, 2019)

Tom, there are 4 burls in that piece of wood. If you do it right, you can expose the 2 in the middle, but the two on the outer edges will more than likely get lost in the shavings. I'm glad you finally got it, and now will brew up a batch of popcorn eagerly awaiting a spectacular showpiece to be shown in the near future.
If you are concerned about cracks, turn it to the 10%, and bag it with the shavings. Look at it every week, and don't worry about the cracks that might show. If you keep it somewhere it will stay about 75 degrees, in 2 months it should be ready to finish turning it. 
That wood is gonna be yellow when first turned. I've never seen it before, but have a lot on hand. It could also be my color blindness, but I see yellow instead of the reddish brown that's normal for Mesquite. 

Save the shavings for a BBQ. Nuttin like Mesquite smoked beef.......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 15, 2019)

Thanks again, Jerry. Been staring at those bits of burl and I agree the two on the edge won’t survive. The one in the center looks like will wind up on the bottom of a piece. Trying to do a live edge would turn it off.


----------

